# Beretta Nano



## hfboats (May 9, 2011)

Thinking of getting a Beretta Nano, does anyone have any experience with them. I had a Keltec PF-9 that I traded for a DB380, and now I sure miss that gun. Not sure if I want to buy another PF-9 or get the Nano.


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

nano is a heavy gun for its size, i didnt like the trigger on the one i dry fired

the nano weights nearly the same as a mid size glock im thinking 19+ oz unloaded

the pf9 has an even worse trigger, but is lighter, you could always go with a DB9 if you like DB firearms, but they do have a tendancy to break


----------



## hfboats (May 9, 2011)

Not sure if I would like the DB9. The 380 is just too small.Weight is not an issue since it would be my backup weapon and worn on my anckle. The trigger on the PF9 was long but it fit my hand better. Still not sure if to get another PF9 or that Nano. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

You tried the lc9 yet?
basically JUST like the pf9 trigger and all, except the quality of polymer is a little better

nano is one heavy brick, the kahr cm9 may work for you, lighter than beretta and smaller, or the cw9 if you want slightly larger

pawn shop across from walmart on 29 has a used kahr P9 For $450 (talked him down to 400 out the door) good price check it out


----------



## hfboats (May 9, 2011)

I have not look at the lc9 yet, but have heard good things about kahr. Do you know if the P9 is as small as the PF9


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

p9 is about the size of a pf9 maybe .3 inch longer, heavier by a few oz

totally different to shoot, far faster followups due to having a shorter better trigger

id put the used kahr over the DB9/pf9/lc9/nano/sig p290


----------



## hfboats (May 9, 2011)

I will have to go by that pawn shop to look at that kahr. Sounds like a good deal on it. Thanks for all the help. Waiting on a detail check before I go get another gun, but will let you know what I end up getting. Hopefully its the kahr. I am liking what I have read.


----------

